# Fender 50th Anniversary Stratocaster Deluxe - Value?



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Just wondering what a realistic price is on one of these because looking on Reverb, $2500 ain’t it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

Nothing special about the specs other than the neck plate and case. It’s a typical deluxe strat. It’s more of a collector’s item than a workhorse. Deluxe would fetch $2K used on the very high end. Add the collector’s value if that matters to you and maybe $2.5K is justified but this is top dollar IMHO. 

It’s the 50th anniversary american series (standard) that’s more special in this release as it comes with 54 CS pickups with no rwrp middle pickup and ash body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

If 2 of the last 4 have gone for $2400 on Reverb, $2500 is a somewhat realistic asking price. Assuming it's excellent/mint, which based on the wording of the ad I have my doubts about. My studied opinion would be that what you should be paying for the guitar and what he thinks it's worth (based on his asking price) are going to be world's apart. I've dealt with this seller in the past, but would prefer not to discuss it on a public forum. You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

When Reverb gives me 10 results, I’ll throw out the top 1 or 2 as well as the bottom 1 or 2. If you look at listings for sale, the insane prices are often in overseas countries. Since sold listings don’t tell you where it was sold, I throw out the outliers.

For this one, that averages it into the $2k range. An American Standard now sits in the low to mid $1k range, the Deluxe aspect adds a bit as does the 50th Anniversary thing. I see $2000 being a reasonable ask on this with the selling price maybe a touch lower.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey dude, I traded that strat to the gentleman asking $2,500. 
It’s nothing special, maybe worth $2,000 if it were mint, but he neglected to show the fretboards (I took these pictures for him prior to trade).


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Funny enough I just received a trade offer from the guy he traded it to. Small community in Ottawa.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> Hey dude, I traded that strat to the gentleman asking $2,500.
> It’s nothing special, maybe worth $2,000 if it were mint, but he neglected to show the fretboards (I took these pictures for him prior to trade).
> View attachment 396885
> 
> View attachment 396886


Yeah, I didn’t get the best vibe from him. That sort of confirms it.


----------

